
Dragon was destroyed just before the firing of its SuperDraco thrusters - close04
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/05/dragon-was-destroyed-just-before-the-firing-of-its-superdraco-thrusters/
======
sempron64
For anyone wondering how this will affect the launch schedule, from the
article:

Before this accident, SpaceX and NASA had been targeting early October for the
first crewed Dragon mission to the station. Now, that will almost certainly be
delayed by at least several months into 2020. At Thursday's news briefing,
Koenigsmann said the schedule impact will depend on what the investigation
turns up. "I hope this is a relatively swift investigation at the end of the
day," he said. "I don’t want to completely preclude the current schedule, but
certainly this is not good news for the schedule."

